# Suggestions for grooming my mini poodle at home?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wahl Stainless Steel combs - the amateur groomer's best friend! They make it much, much easier to get a reasonable finish, much quicker (lower stress for you and the dog), and the blades are so far away from the skin there is much less risk if the blades get hot. They fit any of the A5 style clippers - Andis, Oster, Wahl, etc. There is a thread on here on how to fit them (I struggled at first, which is why there is a thread!)

And the Shirlee Kalstone International Poodle book, for advice on everything, but particularly on how to bathe and dry, and to get a balanced look that complements your dog's good points, and disguises her faults.

Add in the very, very helpful experienced groomers on here, and you are on your way!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

You need a good High Velosity dryer, not a dry with a diffuser. The hair must get blown out straight in order to do a decent clip. 

Also, I wouldn't put to much credibility in the rumors about groomers "slipping drugs to the dogs". I know a lot of groomers and NONE of them administer drugs to dogs. In fact, it's against the law unless your a vet (or appointed employee of such) to give drugs. Heck, in North Carolina, we (groomers) can't even use flea medications (or shampoos) unless we have a special permit issued by the state. I think the RUMORS are circulated by other groomers (competitors) who are trying to berate others and discredit them because of jealousy or just being petty. 

Another thing... while your dog might be timid, you are only making it worse by coddling her. Yes, groomers PREFER the owner not be standing right there with their dog, because it makes OUR job harder when the dog won't behave. The dogs (the timid ones) are usually MUCH better once the pet parent has left. Many times (not always) timid dogs are created by the human being to soft or clingy and treating their dog(s) as if they were a fragile piece of crystal. WE (as pet guardians) are not helping our dogs to be well adjusted by sealing them in a bubble and not letting them experience the world as it is. They feel our apprehension in any given situation and it makes them nervous because WE are not at ease. Ever notice how when we are sick or ill, how our dogs will be very clingy to us? Well, that's because they FEEL our emotions. 

I do think that it's great that you want to experience the grooming process with your baby, but make sure that you get her out and about to make her LESS timid! Good luck in your grooming adventures!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I am also just learning to groom my mini and toy at home. Partial2Poodles just gave me a hands on lesson...so helpful!

She sent me this website the other day, I've just started to check it out.
Streaming Dog Grooming Videos to Your Desktop | Learn 2 Groom Dogs

I've heard that some people use a small shop vac and blow the air out (never using it as a vaccuum) instead of a dryer. After the motor starts to get warm, the air will warm up. I can see how this could work, but it may be even louder than a dryer? 

Partial2Poodles told me to turn the dryer on and let it run while you give your dogs treats, play, etc. Soon it will become background noise, and they will not be so afraid of it. I've heard the same for clippers. Just let them run beside them while you give them treats.

I can tell you from trying things at home, and being at the shop yesterday, a table with restraints around the neck and waist makes all the difference in the world. My mini was well behaved throughout the process. At home, it takes forever to get through something basic. Also, I agree with the fact that dogs usually will behave BETTER for an experienced groomer. They are confident and matter of fact, and our own anxiety can get in the way. Although, I'm sure not every groomer is THIS way, but P2P is so patient and loving with the animals. She saves the most "annoying" things (for the dog) for last, because if you get them upset at the beginning, they are DONE. GROOM OVER. LOL

Good luck! I wish everyone could have someone to show them/help them. There are sooo many things I would not have seen, or even known to look for! Quick example, my poodles both have really soft fur; not the coarse, crisp poodle coat. I haven't noticed them really matting. But, after I combed them out really well, and bathed them, P2P showed me a few little, tiny knots close to the skin that I could see while using the dryer.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

actually the timidness is a mix of genetics(Her mother is just as bad as she is) and her early life with her breeder, her breeder encouraged the timidness. 

I dont mind leaving my dog at the groomers so long as its someone like my first groomer(Whom will be my standard groomer as soon as i can find a way to get a car and my license!) 

At home if she hides behind my legs i ignore and step away, I dont pick her up and we work on alot of self confidence stuff with her. I want to actually get her to a professional trainer as well, we got a free training lesson once when we were at the dog park on the big side(I go there when surten dogs are in the park) and by the end of it she was actually playing with some of the bigger dogs, walking away from me confidently and following the trainer. It was amazing. she`s a natural follower so we have to work consistently with her. 

Thanks everyone for the tips. Im going to look around for a few more grooming tools. I know i need something to dry her as if shes not dried properly she mats even when given a thorough detangling. I just hand scizored her feet last night when clipping her nails and noticed that the bottom of her feet deffinetly need to be clipped. 



Cameo said:


> You need a good High Velosity dryer, not a dry with a diffuser. The hair must get blown out straight in order to do a decent clip.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't put to much credibility in the rumors about groomers "slipping drugs to the dogs". I know a lot of groomers and NONE of them administer drugs to dogs. In fact, it's against the law unless your a vet (or appointed employee of such) to give drugs. Heck, in North Carolina, we (groomers) can't even use flea medications (or shampoos) unless we have a special permit issued by the state. I think the RUMORS are circulated by other groomers (competitors) who are trying to berate others and discredit them because of jealousy or just being petty.
> 
> ...


----------

